# Advice on first board!



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

The Merc is a good place to start!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Where abouts in Canada eh,?

I have a brand new one with NXT-AT's on it.


TT


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

radian said:


> Hi all. I'm a new rider (literally, never rode before) but super excited for the upcoming snowboard season. I have done a tonne of research, but still need a bit of help picking out a new board. I'd like something beginner friendly, but also something I can grow into. Here some info:
> 
> - 155 lbs, a bit under 6 ft, 11 shoe size
> - Plan on riding 3 days a week (2 nights, 1 day)
> ...


You can put burtin reflex bindings on the process, those bindings fit channel and four hole boards. I bet you wouldn't tell the difference from Est bindings


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Lamps said:


> You can put burtin reflex bindings on the process, those bindings fit channel and four hole boards. I bet you wouldn't tell the difference from Est bindings


I think what he's saying is that if he gets the Process, he's limited to Burton bindings.

If you can get a good deal on the Merc, I say go for it. Being it's your first board, you'll probably end up wanting to upgrade or just get new gear sooner rather than later.  It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## radian (Nov 24, 2014)

mdc said:


> The Merc is a good place to start!


Awesome, glad to hear the Merc has some good support.



timmytard said:


> Where abouts in Canada eh,?
> 
> I have a brand new one with NXT-AT's on it.
> 
> ...


Southern Ontario! Toronto area. Really can't get much flatter, but hey, something is better than nothing I guess. Also can't beat being able to hit the hills after work. How do you like the board with the Flow bindings? I was thinking either going with a pair of Flow Fuse's, or Union Force's. I like the idea of the Flow's, but a bit worried that the stability wouldn't be quite as good as the traditional designs.



radiomuse210 said:


> I think what he's saying is that if he gets the Process, he's limited to Burton bindings.
> 
> If you can get a good deal on the Merc, I say go for it. Being it's your first board, you'll probably end up wanting to upgrade or just get new gear sooner rather than later.  It's just the nature of the beast.


Yup exactly. From what I was told, getting non-Burton bindings for the Process isn't ideal. EST Burton bindings apparently offer greater flex, but once you strap on an adapter plate onto non-EST bindings, you lose the benefit.

I'm starting to feel like I am the most educated snowboarder than has never actually ridden a snowboard 

Thanks everyone, sounds like the Merc is perhaps the best way to go.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The Merc looks like a good choice.
My ONLY concern is that it is a directional board.
Until you determine whether you are regular or goofy stance, that may mean changing your bindings orientation a few times, which might be a pain.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Lamps said:


> You can put burtin reflex bindings on the process, those bindings fit channel and four hole boards. I bet you wouldn't tell the difference from Est bindings


Quoted for truth.

I put Burton reflex bindings on my burton boards all the time. Why limit your binding to EST when you can get the reflex versions and use it on other non channel boards?

I think proto is forgiving enough for a beginner. Not sure why you were told it isn't.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

The really smart snowboarders are all out snowboarding. You do sound like you have a handle on snowboard equipment. One word of advise... Boots :hairy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

radian said:


> Awesome, glad to hear the Merc has some good support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stability is top notch. I've had flow's in the past & think they're great.
The one's I was using before were old, maybe 6-8 years old. At the time, I thought they were wicked.

That's why I got these new style NXT-AT's
Cause I already know they work mint, I wanted to try the newer version.

But these are XL, I only have size 9 boots.
U may be able to shrink the base down?
I don't know, but it's the strap. 
It covers my whole boot & goes right to the end of the ladder.
I can get them almost tight, but that's it.

Shipping is about $30-$40 bucks.

Send me $300 bucks & I'll send you the Merc with the Flow NXT-AT's on it.


TT


----------

